# Maryland Early Goose Season



## BigTerp (Sep 18, 2015)

Have been out chasing geese since September 1st when Maryland's early resident goose season opened up. Have put a LOT of miles on the truck and burned through a TON of gas out scouting the farms we have permission to hunt. But it has paid off as we have done pretty well so far killing a total of 51 geese during 5 hunts. Going to get after them one more time tomorrow before the season winds down. Thought I'd share a few pictures from the season. Working on getting an "2015 Early Goose Season" video together that I hope turns out good. I'll share it when it's finished up.

Opening morning from the blind. This never gets old!!






Banded goose from opening morning. Only 7 came in, but 6 didn't leave.





18 killed on our third hunt of the year. Killed 14 our second hunt, but I can't seem to find any pictures  










6 down on our 4th hunt of the year.





7 from out 5th hunt of the year.





My shoulder after the first week of hunting.





A few pictures of screenshots from the videos I got of our hunts.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 18, 2015)

Good stuff! That muzzle flash pic is awesome.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Good stuff! That muzzle flash pic is awesome.


Yeah it is!

Nice job man!


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 19, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Good stuff! That muzzle flash pic is awesome.



Yeah, it's pretty cool. My Dad got a screen grab from my SJcam video. It's either a hot load, I shoot Kent Silversteel, or the short barrel of my Winchester model 1300 short turkey which is only 18", or maybe both. Either way it made a great picture. Almost looks fake.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 19, 2015)

Jim said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff! That muzzle flash pic is awesome.
> ...



Thanks man!!

Your a hunter, right Jim? If you can find someone local to take you on a goose and/or duck hunt it's a *TON* of fun. I grew up deer, turkey and squirrel hunting. Have been into waterfowl hunting for the past 12 years or so when I finally had the time to do so after college. Only got serious about it the last 5 years though. For me, it trumps any other type of hunting I do. Turkey takes a distant second.


----------



## JMichael (Sep 21, 2015)

I've done quite a bit of duck hunting in my life but never really done any goose hunting. Oh sure, we've killed a few that happened to get too close during a duck hunt, but I've never purposely hunted them as the main target of a hunt. And with ducks, there's not much there besides the breast meat so I can put a lot of duck meat in my freezer before I start to run out of space. But there would be times that we'd look for people that wanted some ducks just in case we got more than we had room for. So that makes me wanna know, what do you do with sooo many geese? LoL


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very Cool =D>


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 22, 2015)

I couldn't seem to get permission for any fields in Va.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 22, 2015)

JMichael said:


> So that makes me wanna know, what do you do with sooo many geese? LoL



The majority of them are breasted out. Occasionally we will pluck a whole bird, but honestly there is very little meat elsewhere on a goose besides the breast. I seemed to end up with the majority of them this year. I have 50 individual goose breasts in my freezer. We cook them many different ways. Chunked and on the grill wrapped with bacon, a slice of jalapeno, and a bit of cream cheese or in the crock pot with apple cider and a handful of brown sugar (makes excellent "pulled pork"). We have a few farmers who like the meat, so some of it goes to them as well. It all definitely gets eaten up.


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 22, 2015)

Scott85 said:


> I couldn't seem to get permission for any fields in Va.



That sucks!! My Dad used to guide, so he has some good relationships with a lot of local farmers that give us permission. I went out in search of new fields this year and I would say my success rate was about 50% for getting permission. Seems a lot of the farmers in my area hate the geese as much as we like to hunt them.


----------



## JMichael (Sep 22, 2015)

BigTerp said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > So that makes me wanna know, what do you do with sooo many geese? LoL
> ...


This sounds almost exactly like what we did with ducks. I guess I was thinking there was a lot more meat on a goose than a duck because it was so much larger than a duck. Good luck with the rest of your hunting season.


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 22, 2015)

I love to cook the breast just like a steak on the grill. There is nothing better than a grilled breast cooked to medium rare.


----------

